# 68 GTO Hideaway Headlights



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey all, 
I am wanting to convert my non hideaway headlight car to electric hideaways. Does anyone know who sells a good kit that has all of the components included to do so? Having trouble finding them online. If anyone could help me out that would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone??


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Download GTO catalog and goto page 81.










-Norm


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just saw you had a non hide away car. You'll need additional components as well. Ames might have it all though.

-Norm


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Norms68 said:


> Just saw you had a non hide away car. You'll need additional components as well. Ames might have it all though.
> 
> -Norm


I see they have a kit with everything except the bumper brackets and headlight buckets but that is a vacuum system. I don't want to buy a vacuum system with everything and the electric kit. Then I would just waste a lot of money on stuff I wouldn't use. Plus still have to find the bumper brackets and headlight buckets....:banghead:


----------



## PMDGUY (Feb 21, 2014)

AMES now has the complete electric kit B144DE on page 82 minus buckets and brackets!


----------



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Any idea why these will not work on1968 Factory AC cars? or does anyone know where I can get an electric kit that will?


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

young99 said:


> Any idea why these will not work on1968 Factory AC cars? or does anyone know where I can get an electric kit that will?


Good question....I'd like to know also.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

The most important part of the hideaway conversion is the bumper brackets, which last I checked were not being reproduced (I think they were briefly but are no longer, not sure). 

To directly answer your question - Having pulled apart a non hideaway and a hideaway setup on a 69 my only guess would be there is no clearance for the AC condenser with all the moving pieces for the headlight buckets. Including but not limited to the vacuum canisters and lines (omitted in an electric conversion) that said honestly the buckets and brackets required for the moving headlights are gonna be your issue. 

I am quite certain there would be work arounds for any issues, there is a decent amount of room in the nose of an old goat. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My car is a factory hideaway car and I use non hideaway brackets simply because they are about 10 pounds each lighter than the hideaway type. I had no problem using them.

I also changed my setup to electric by fabricating some simple brackets that mount to the factory holes in the core support and use Chrysler Lebaron electric headlight motors. I use a simple three position rocker switch and relay to actuate them.

With the factory lower grills *(Hideaway cars only)* everything is hidden and you'd never know they were not vacuum except they don't droop and work instantly.



Funny thing....no one on here has ever mentioned my photoshopped lower grill(s).


----------



## lakesidebarry (8 mo ago)

ALKYGTO said:


> My car is a factory hideaway car and I use non hideaway brackets simply because they are about 10 pounds each lighter than the hideaway type. I had no problem using them.
> 
> I also changed my setup to electric by fabricating some simple brackets that mount to the factory holes in the core support and use Chrysler Lebaron electric headlight motors. I use a simple three position rocker switch and relay to actuate them.
> 
> ...


----------



## lakesidebarry (8 mo ago)

I understand this is an old thread, but I hope you can can give some information. I have an Endura that I have converted to electric and plan to use on a 68 Lemans. I see you used regular (non hideaway) bumper brackets. Did you have to make any alterations? Thanks!


----------

